# 2Cool Annual Fall Beach Gathering - Sam's Beach - 10/23-10/24



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Save the date! We'll meet, as usual, between Access Rd #5 and Access Rd #6 (Sam's Beach), about 1/2 mile North/East of the microwave tower. The exact location can be seen here:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zvcUNjcHiJRY.kR879fFgaCi4&msa=0&ll=29.041003%2C-95.16668&spn=0.003653%2C0.004801&dg=feature

I'll arrive on Friday with my RV around 12PM or so for any of you who want to be part of the pre-party party.  The main gathering will begin Saturday morning, and I'll stay overnight again on Saturday and pull out Sunday morning.

If you've never been to a beach gathering, they are always a great time, and a good way to meet a bunch of fellow 2Coolers. If you have a guitar, harmonica, etc., BRING IT! There is always a good jam both Friday and Saturday evenings.

Hope to see y'all there! :brew:


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

We will try to make this one. 


Sent from Krash's iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

These are a blast! 

Can't wait to see my friends again! If you have never been, it is a great time to meet many a 2Cooler. Lot's of originals show their face on Saturday and the stories will blow your mind! :brew:


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

What a bummer!!!! I want to go to one of these! I think I'm going to be out of town those days.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

KEWL!! onedayscratch and me were just talking about this fishing Friday.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Some of the recent attendees. Great folks, great food and hopefully the weather will cooperate again.





Word to the unwise...learn how to chunk a washer.....


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ya'll bring your A-game to the washers board, Shad and me are undefeated. Will bring the usual, washers, ladder golf, grasshoppers, firewood, etc.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see Bird again! :cheers:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Chazz1007 said:


> Ya'll bring your A-game to the washers board, Shad and me are undefeated. Will bring the usual, washers, ladder golf, grasshoppers, firewood, etc.


Heck ya, two gatherings without losing a game.  Every now and then we just have to go sit down and have a beer so someone else can play.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

replying/subscribing so I don't forget about it.... hopefully nothing to do that weekend and i will finally get to make one!!! wife or not I probably show up!!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> Heck ya, two gatherings without losing a game.  Every now and then we just have to go sit down and have a beer so someone else can play.


And.....we're off!

Comeon Megabite! We gotta shut him up!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ I'm no good at washers. I'll watch haha


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Date marked on the calendar.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> ^ I'm no good at washers. I'll watch haha


So will everyone else if the competition is like last gathering. :rotfl: :sarcasm :cheers:


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up. Been awhile since I've got to do the beach thing... With my buddy Z being there it's for sure to be a great time. However I will say, it's going to be my mission to win a game of washers. Chazz and Shadman ...... I'm coming !!!! 


Yeah I know... your real scared huh


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*Bacon wrapped Salmon?*

Salmon?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

WillieP said:


> Date marked on the calendar.


WillieP, let me know what I can contribute for the grill and I'll bring it. Sure wish I could have stayed longer at the last gathering. I'm planning on sleeping in this time so I can stay later and enjoy. If you have not been before, come on down. It's a great time!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm in. Save me a place to crash Shaddy.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I told the wife I'm not missing the next one. I'll be there! Looking forward to it!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Chazz1007 said:


> Ya'll bring your A-game to the washers board, Shad and me are undefeated. Will bring the usual, washers, ladder golf, grasshoppers, firewood, etc.


Washers? Three hole? I like that game. Maybe this is the one time I actually show up. If in fact I am real.


Zeitgeist said:


> Can't wait to see Bird again! :cheers:


Bird and I hung out a few weekends ago. He was a chill dude. We talked about fishing and the gathering. Told me I should head to the next party. We like to party bird and I.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

If I'm not in Flatonia, I'll bring some 'shine.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I am going to try and make it out. The last one I went to was a blast!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

rubberducky said:


> I am going to try and make it out. The last one I went to was a blast!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Don't forget the pickled quail eggs!!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

The wife's coming with...I'm assuming it won't be a complete sausage festival? Anywho, MarcieU will be representing, and telling me what to do...


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Czhilispiel weekend. 


:brew2:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Chazz1007 said:


> Don't forget the pickled quail eggs!!


Just saw a jar of Oma's at Valero. They want $10 for a little jar.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> Just saw a jar of Oma's at Valero. They want $10 for a little jar.


That's the going rate...just picked up three from our very own Rubberback.

Not sure if there will be any left for late October.....


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Czhilispiel weekend. :brew2:


What's your point?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

MarkU - There are always some women around. Definitely more guys than gals, but always at least a half dozen or so ladies. Maybe this year we'll get a stronger showing from the ladies.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> What's your point?


That's where I'll be throwin down. Why I gotta splain errthang?

:brew2:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I've never eaten a pickled egg. That's by choice. There's not much I wouldn't try. But they look nasty! More for everyone else!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

MarkU said:


> I've never eaten a pickled egg. That's by choice. There's not much I wouldn't try. But they look nasty! More for everyone else!


They are perfect food for a convertible if you eat enough of them... LOL

I plan on being there. I'll bring a tow strap for stuck pony cars...


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> They are perfect food for a convertible if you eat enough of them... LOL
> 
> I plan on being there. I'll bring a tow strap for stuck pony cars...


Hopefully I'll have my wrecked out SUV back from the dealer by then. If not, we'll stick the wife's, gay arse yellow camaro. Or bring the Ef-two-fiddy..


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

24Buds said:


> Washers? Three hole? I like that game. *Maybe this is the one time I actually show up.* If in fact I am real.
> 
> Bird and I hung out a few weekends ago. He was a chill dude. We talked about fishing and the gathering. Told me I should head to the next party. We like to party bird and I.


I'll believe it if/when I see it. I've been on this site 5 years and have yet to see you at an event. Not saying that I go to all of them either, but I do show up occasionally.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> What's your point?


he doesn't have a point, he's all round with a dull brain


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll be there, looking forward to it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> I'll believe it if/when I see it. I've been on this site 5 years and have yet to see you at an event. Not saying that I go to all of them either, but I do show up occasionally.


I have never made one. Brad Luby and I are no shows:rotfl:

Its football season and my son plays, so I will see how the schedule is. I will be sleeping in the truck as I know I won't be driving.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Salmon?


Caught in the surf.......


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

24 Buds is Cornhusker's burn handle.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

MarkU said:


> Hopefully I'll have my wrecked out SUV back from the dealer by then. If not, we'll stick the wife's, gay arse yellow camaro. Or bring the Ef-two-fiddy..


Mark U... I think you jinxed me talking about your wrecked SUV. I got rear ended this afternoon in my 2015 Wrangler by a State of Texas prison transport bus! I think it may be totaled...  I'm sure the State will be a pleasure to deal with rather than an insurance company. :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Mark U... I think you jinxed me talking about your wrecked SUV. I got rear ended this afternoon in my 2015 Wrangler by a State of Texas prison transport bus! I think it may be totaled...  I'm sure the State will be a pleasure to deal with rather than an insurance company. :headknock:headknock:headknock


Ouch......a "sore" neck might speed up the process.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> Ouch......a "sore" neck might speed up the process.....


Check...


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Mark U... I think you jinxed me talking about your wrecked SUV. I got rear ended this afternoon in my 2015 Wrangler by a State of Texas prison transport bus! I think it may be totaled...  I'm sure the State will be a pleasure to deal with rather than an insurance company. :headknock:headknock:headknock


Mann that sucks donkey balz. As long as they don't have "Falcon" insurance. Hopefully your insurance company won't be footing the bill. And giving you, your should be totaled out out ride back. Oh yeah, the neck pain, which I have. My insurance is covering that too. So I said screw the chiropractor's $150.00 per trip massage therapist. And I'm going to a local chick at $40.00 per hour. I think it's an extra $10 for a happy ending. She calls me round eye.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

MarkU said:


> Mann that sucks donkey balz. As long as they don't have "Falcon" insurance. Hopefully your insurance company won't be footing the bill. And giving you, your should be totaled out out ride back. Oh yeah, the neck pain, which I have. My insurance is covering that too. So I said screw the chiropractor's $150.00 per trip massage therapist. And I'm going to a local chick at $40.00 per hour. I think it's an extra $10 for a happy ending. She calls me round eye.


Lol.....you and HP show up, Ima be there this time......never made one...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> Lol.....you and HP show up, Ima be there this time......never made one...


I'll be in the new truck... LOL


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'll be in the new truck... LOL


In a neck brace?......


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> In a neck brace?......


Body cast...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Body cast...


Lol.....might as well go all out and get one of those halo thingys bolted in, chicks dig'em......


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Body cast...


I'll be there. But, I'm not wiping you!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

MarkU said:


> I'll be there. But, I'm not wiping you!


Looks like somebody's gonna have to call TooTall.....


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Been tryin to make a gathering, but always bad time. Hunting season!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

MarkU said:


> I'll be there. But, I'm not wiping you!


Thanks, I think??? LOL


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Thanks, I think??? LOL


I'll bring a stick, and a shrubbery. A long stick...


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> 24 Buds is Cornhusker's burn handle.


 What's a burn handle?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> What's a burn handle?


and how do i get one?


----------



## PortB (Aug 22, 2015)

Newbie here, Is this open to all 2cooler's. Asking because it sounds like a blast


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

PortB said:


> Newbie here, Is this open to all 2cooler's. Asking because it sounds like a blast[/QUOTE
> 
> Sho nuff!


----------



## PortB (Aug 22, 2015)

Sweet. I will be there. Maybe the pregnant wife. Looking forward


----------



## PortB (Aug 22, 2015)

To it


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Chilizpiel weekend flatonia we will be defending our margarita title

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

24Buds said:


> and how do i get one?


 I want one also.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Me and Coachlaw!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Always love seeing MEGABITE!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Haute Pursuit and I!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Sharkchum and Rusty2009!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Ya'll come on out!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

This year i will have my own tent and air mattress, and will not be sleeping in the truck... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Herb Burnwell said:


> This year i will have my own tent and air mattress, and will not be sleeping in the truck...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck yeah! You should have slept in my tent, with a cot last year.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the pics with the namesâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Thanks for the pics with the namesâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


You need to come! We are a big arse happy family :walkingsm


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm Gonna Buy Me A Mercury

Cruzzzz Up And Down "Sam's Beach"

Cruzzzz Up And Down "Sam's Beach"


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

We will try to be there, lots of fun last time


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

PortB said:


> Newbie here, Is this open to all 2cooler's. Asking because it sounds like a blast


The more the merrier. Come on down Bro'! You're the next contestant on 2coolers go wild at the beach!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> Heck yeah! You should have slept in my tent, with a cot last year.


You have seen me in person before correct? That cot and tent wasn't big enough for the both of us...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Herb Burnwell said:


> You have seen me in person before correct? That cot and tent wasn't big enough for the both of us...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should have the 2 story tent from the Greenie catalog soon. Y'all are welcome to use it. I'm staying in a hotel.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

October 24th my son has a game at 1200. We will try to head down that afternoon. Kids can stay the night? He is a good kid and just likes to be outside.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

24Buds said:


> October 24th my son has a game at 1200. We will try to head down that afternoon. Kids can stay the night? He is a good kid and just likes to be outside.


Never been to one. But....

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/73...om-airplanefan?_cc=__d___&_ccid=7o0f5l.nudhtj


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

MarkU said:


> I should have the 2 story tent from the Greenie catalog soon. Y'all are welcome to use it. I'm staying in a hotel.


glad to hear you are staying at a hotel cuz there might be lots of scared 2coolers the next morning when they get up and see those "rattlesnake " trails leading/returning to/from where you got up and went to pee during the night!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

24Buds said:


> October 24th my son has a game at 1200. We will try to head down that afternoon. Kids can stay the night? He is a good kid and just likes to be outside.


There is a protective dune that blocks the "circle of fire". Bad thing, the waves don't crash loud enough to help those little ears...

If he's ever been to deer camp he should be alright though. :wink:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Barbara and I plan on making this one too. I may bring the MH if everything works out right. If I do we will stay all weekend.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Motel in Surfside about 10 miles away if you don't want to camp/drive home. There's also some cheaper ones in Clute

http://www.oceanvillagehotel.com/


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

MEGABITE said:


> Motel in Surfside about 10 miles away if you don't want to camp/drive home. There's also some cheaper ones in Clute
> 
> http://www.oceanvillagehotel.com/


We've stayed there a few times. We'll be roughing it there again for this adventure. Nice place, like a small Holiday Inn room, for twice the money. It is next door to the Red Snapper Inn. Which is some decent grub. They also have a restaurant on site, which is just OK.


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

It looks like the wife and I will be down in the MH early Friday afternoon.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

OnedayScratch said:


> There is a protective dune that blocks the "circle of fire". Bad thing, the waves don't crash loud enough to help those little ears...
> 
> If he's ever been to deer camp he should be alright though. :wink:


yeah, he may need to sit this night out.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

If you want a room in Clute/ Lake Jackson I'd suggest getting a reservation now. Lots of construction down here right now. 


Sent from Krash's iPhone6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

6 weeks out!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

We will be there if we don't have to guide at the ranch.......

But Guy HAS to keep his britches on this time--No Moon weekend!!!:dance:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Swampus said:


> We will be there if we don't have to guide at the ranch.......
> 
> But Guy HAS to keep his britches on this time--No Moon weekend!!!:dance:


Don't worry, its not all its cracked up to be...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

It was scary!sad3sm!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Hey Mark.....its at the bottom.




Now it's at the top.....


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey Oneday.... It was on the bottom again....


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

5 weeks out! :cheers:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Pickin


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Dang I deleted the HookedUp video:rotfl:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> Hey Oneday.... It was on the bottom again....


Seahunt202.... That Mark. But......it's back to the top!

Can't wait. Looking forward for some RnR.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

back to the top again


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Save me a spot, haven't decided if I'm coming by bay or air yet. :slimer:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

FREON said:


> I'll be cooking Axis, giraffe and lion loins


Awesome!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

24Buds said:


> October 24th my son has a game at 1200. We will try to head down that afternoon. Kids can stay the night? He is a good kid and just likes to be outside.


Sure. I may bring mine. 5/10


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been offered firewood and think it will be more than I can carry, we seem to need tons of it. So what I am saying is can someone come by and load some on their truck for the camp out. Pm me for details-I will bring what I can fit into the truck, but the generator and camping things do take up some space.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Last May 2015 gathering for those that didn't see it before


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

DARNIT DARNIT DARNIT!

Somehow I got my wires crossed. That's the weekend of the Fishwestend redfish tourney benefiting the Shriners. Well, I'll come down Friday night, then leave noonish Saturday to work the tourney, and come back after the weigh in. Hope I don't miss too much. 

How did I mess this up??????? CRS disease at 42??????


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

We are going to try to make it Saturday evening. Our daughter has a football game that day but hopefully we can get out there before dark.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone younger than 40 going?!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

JFolm said:


> Anyone younger than 40 going?!


My feelins is hurt


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

JFolm said:


> Anyone younger than 40 going?!


I was 24 years old at the first 2Cool gathering. Just turned 40 a few weeks ago. Come on out, there are people of all ages...circle of life and all.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ShadMan said:


> I was 24 years old at the first 2Cool gathering. Just turned 40 a few weeks ago. Come on out, there are people of all ages...circle of life and all.


Me too!

Awe heck! I thought you said "a 40" Jeff... :rotfl:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I was 24 years old at the first 2Cool gathering. Just turned 40 a few weeks ago. Come on out, there are people of all ages...circle of life and all.


Forgot to mention - when I was 24, there were a few of us under 30 guys, but most of the folks there were 40+. A good many of those who were 40+ then are some of my very good friends today. :cheers:


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Debating it, it's a heck of a haul though.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

JFolm said:


> Debating it, it's a heck of a haul though.


I'm coming from Garland. And I'm almost too old to drive.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

MarkU said:


> I'm coming from Garland. And I'm almost too old to drive.


Do they have a senior citizen lane up there? Similar to an hov lane...

Just pickin'


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I used to drive down from Denver, so...


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

JFolm said:


> Do they have a senior citizen lane up there? Similar to an hov lane...
> 
> Just pickin'


As a matter of fact they do !!!

It's the safest lane to be in since the old ones don't know how to text and drive all over the road, and curbs, and landscaping, and ... 

*MB*


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm JF, I'd move to the moon if I could.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I'm JF, I'd move to the moon if I could.


You should go to Mars. I hear it has water. Which means fish.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

JFolm said:


> Debating it, it's a heck of a haul though.


Going to be a lot of the General Public there. I would bet you be like 24 Buds you will never show up.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

ShadMan said:


> I used to drive down from Denver, so...


Uphill, both ways, in the snow...


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Uphill one way in the snow, for sure!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Bobby said:


> Going to be a lot of the General Public there. I would bet you be like 24 Buds you will never show up.


It would be a lot easier to make up my mind if it was at the beautiful crystal beach. Not sure if I want to make that 3 hr drive.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

JFolm said:


> It would be a lot easier to make up my mind if it was at the beautiful crystal beach. Not sure if I want to make that 3 hr drive.


The guy you met the other day at the mall that said that he " found the flower " .... He lives in Cystal Beach ... 

Sam's Beach on the other hand is isolated from the flower people by a toll bridge and long line ferry ... you'll be surrounded by a bunch of 2Coolers ... which makes it so much safer too, and they also cook up some really good stuff !!

*MB*


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Come on down, Jfolm, we'll save you a spot at the kiddie table. :slimer:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Going to be a lot of the General Public there. I would bet you be like 24 Buds you will never show up.


Bobby, I thought we were friends....Your words hurt.


I will try. I have a football game with my son that Saturday at noon.

We or maybe just I will head down. He turns 9 on Oct. 2nd and will be getting a new BillyStix, so I am guessing he won't let up any chance he gets to visit the water.

Bobby, you got the 24Buds covered or do I need to bring my own?:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> Bobby, I thought we were friends....Your words hurt.
> 
> 
> I will try. I have a football game with my son that Saturday at noon.
> ...


No need for me to bring anything for you. You won't show. You never have.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

MB said:


> The guy you met the other day at the mall that said that he " found the flower " .... He lives in Cystal Beach ...
> 
> Sam's Beach on the other hand is isolated from the flower people by a toll bridge and long line ferry ... you'll be surrounded by a bunch of 2Coolers ... which makes it so much safer too, and they also cook up some really good stuff !!
> 
> *MB*


I'm not sure how much safer someone is supposed to feel about being on an isolated beach, with some of these guys......



MEGABITE said:


> Come on down, Jfolm, we'll save you a spot at the kiddie table. :slimer:


Ash shucks, you don't have to do that! Thanks


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> No need for me to bring anything for you. You won't show. You never have.


only because I know you didn't bring me some beverages


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

24Buds said:


> only because I know you didn't bring me some beverages


I've got you covered ... ( Bud or Bud Light ? )

Also: Don't know what your son drinks but I'm sure there will be a 2cooler there that has something for him ...

So What-Ya bring'n to share ???

*MB*


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Is anyone able to bring some firewood?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> Is anyone able to bring some firewood?


Seahunt202 has some but needs someone to transport.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

ShadMan said:


> Is anyone able to bring some firewood?


Hey Jeff, Just pm'ed sea hunt 202. If he's not too far i'll pick some up bro..


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Chuck! Couldn't be a gathering without a fire!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

MB said:


> I've got you covered ... ( Bud or Bud Light ? )
> 
> Also: Don't know what your son drinks but I'm sure there will be a 2cooler there that has something for him ...
> 
> ...


Very kind of you, but I was just giving Bobby a hard time. I always support my own habbits. Bud light will be in my cooler and 24Juice boxes (my son) will be covered as well.

I will try to bring a few things to grill if yall don't mind loaning out some grill space.:texasflag


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

There's always grill space available.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> Very kind of you, but I was just giving Bobby a hard time. I always support my own habbits. Bud light will be in my cooler and 24Juice boxes (my son) will be covered as well.
> 
> I will try to bring a few things to grill if yall don't mind loaning out some grill space.:texasflag


I will believe it when I see ya. I do hope you can make it. Would like to meet ya.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Room is booked! Can I bring anything? I was thinking setting up a self serve mobile bar in the back of the SUV. Let me know.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^Side dishes are always in short supply. Everybody always brings meat only. ha
Paper plates, utensils, paper towels


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

MEGABITE said:


> ^Side dishes are always in short supply. Everybody always brings meat only. ha
> Paper plates, utensils, paper towels


I can do that! Not hauling a grill in the SUV.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

24 buds what is the deal about every beverage has to be 24 ? LOL


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I have a grill in the RV, and Megabyte and others usually bring one as well.

Mobile bar sounds good. Just don't let Randy bartend. My friend that came with me almost didn't make it until dark because of Randy's water moccasins.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I wish we could make it down again. My daughter and I will be hunting. You guys have a good one!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> I can do that! Not hauling a grill in the SUV.


I've got your grill space covered. I'll have plenty for most and a Saturday morning gettcha goin beverage.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Mobile bar sounds good. Just don't let Randy bartend. My friend that came with me almost didn't make it until dark because of Randy's water moccasins.


Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯ haha I've got a new one this year, it tastes exactly like purple Gatorade but you wouldn't wanna go jogging afterwards. :spineyes:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯ haha I've got a new one this year, it tastes exactly like purple Gatorade but you wouldn't wanna go jogging afterwards. :spineyes:


Nor playin head on bat and run around in circles game LMAO!!!! Bringing the big guns for some Bull reds and this:texasflag


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

What flavor of Boone's Farm do y'all like?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I will believe it when I see ya. I do hope you can make it. Would like to meet ya.


Likewise. I have a busy life, but I will try for sure. I will lock in soon



Rubberback said:


> 24 buds what is the deal about every beverage has to be 24 ? LOL


Well 24 is just better than 6 or 12 or 18. Why buy a 12 pack when you can get 24?

I wish they sold the 30 packs near me. Wait, then I would change my name to 30Buds. That just doesn't sound right.

you shall be called 24Rubberback from now on.:rotfl:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

MarkU said:


> What flavor of Boone's Farm do y'all like?


the kind that is about half EverClear


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

24Buds said:


> Likewise. I have a busy life, but I will try for sure. I will lock in soon
> 
> Well 24 is just better than 6 or 12 or 18. Why buy a 12 pack when you can get 24?
> 
> ...


I've been called worse. LOL 30Buds.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> Well 24 is just better than 6 or 12 or 18. Why buy a 12 pack when you can get 24?


24 is divisible by 2,3,4,6,8,12, or 24 friends. 6,12, & 18 pale in comparison. Arguably, 576Buds would be even better, but it would require a much larger cooler and some burly friends to help carry. 7,11,13,19, & 23Buds are completely unacceptable unless you have "odd" friends. Anything below 6 is just silly.  

:cheers:


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Not sure yet but it look's like I'll just be able to make it down for the day on Saturday, looking forward to it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ShadMan said:


> 24 is divisible by 2,3,4,6,8,12, or 24 friends. 6,12, & 18 pale in comparison. Arguably, 576Buds would be even better, but it would require a much larger cooler and some burly friends to help carry. 7,11,13,19, & 23Buds are completely unacceptable unless you have "odd" friends. Anything below 6 is just silly.
> 
> :cheers:


I couldn't have said it better. 576Buds. I like that idea, but I don't own a yeti, so I can't afford the ice required to cool all that.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

What our women folk will be doing on the 24th


----------



## LisaLuv (Oct 27, 2014)

Randy, I will be sure to bring a side dish or two.

Shad, Bringing Randy's Wife with me early Friday as well (with my camper in tow)... see you there.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ 2cool!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> I'll arrive on Friday with my RV around 12PM


I've only been on the board for about 4 months but this sounds awesome. Would love to meet all you guys. Please let me know if there is anything I can bring to contribute. It sounded earlier in these threads that sides are needed. Of course beer is always bordering on being called a alcoholic in my cooler.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Please let me know if there is anything I can bring to contribute.


As a side note to this, my wife makes the best potato salad I've ever had. Seriously, I am the cook in the family and she blew me away the first time i had it. I was at a loss for words the first time I had it.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

beerdruid said:


> As a side note to this, my wife makes the best potato salad I've ever had. Seriously, I am the cook in the family and she blew me away the first time i had it. I was at a loss for words the first time I had it.


Tater salad works great! Just remember, its hard to walk around with a whatever on a stick in one hand, and a beer in the other. :bounce:

Lookin forward to meeting you.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Don't forget to bring some chairs and a canopy if you have one. Also any firewood you might have. :cheers:


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

This will be our 1st beach gathering.
Can't wait to meet everyone.
We should arrive early Friday afternoon.

Murray


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice coach!! We are going to stay at Galveston state park Thursday night then come on in on Friday. That is our plans anyhow ,LOL


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

MarcieU and I will be styling in this bad boy. Make sure you don't park too close. I would hate to get a door ding.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

MarkU said:


> MarcieU and I will be styling in this bad boy. Make sure you don't park too close. I would hate to get a door ding.


That thing needs a hot tub...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That thing needs a hot tub...


 Its the blue tote. it goes on top.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> MarcieU and I will be styling in this bad boy. Make sure you don't park too close. I would hate to get a door ding.


Mind if I make you an offer on your two story tent? I got a back-order slip on mine OR an underwater hookah bar. Neither will be available to ship until 2018.

I ain't got that kinda time.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

**** the luck, I'll be there the entire week before. Leaving on Friday the 23rd in the morning. Sorry to miss out. It was fun meeting a bunch of y'all when I came down a couple years ago.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

cool camper, talking about being high and dry


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

spicyitalian said:


> **** the luck, I'll be there the entire week before. Leaving on Friday the 23rd in the morning. Sorry to miss out. It was fun meeting a bunch of y'all when I came down a couple years ago.


Like Bob Wills said, "Stay all night, stay a little longer!" :cheers:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

2 weeks away! :cheers:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Can't wait


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Jeff, that's a good idea to have that Dodge there to get you off the beach.

:brew2:


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

MEGABITE

I hope that was an old photo.

We were on Matagorda beach yesterday and it didn't have any grass washed up on shore. Come to think of it, it was the best looking water I've seen in these parts for years.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^Photo from 5/2/2014 :cheers:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Jeff, that's a good idea to have that Dodge there to get you off the beach.
> 
> :brew2:
> 
> View attachment 2530946


We park the Dodge there as an advance warning system for incoming tide. If the Dodge washes away, no harm done, but we know to go ahead and move the Fords and Chevys to higher ground to avoid losing something valuable. Kind of like a parakeet in a mineshaft.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

One Week for packing! Boy-o-boy, Ima looking forward to this one....:dance::bounce::cheers:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Megabite has probably been packing for two weeks already! :cheers:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Rain or Shine it will be Fine


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Megabite has probably been packing for two weeks already! :cheers:


haha I need a trailer.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looks like maybe a little liquid sunshine. Just to keep it cooler.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Rain or shine, it's always a party!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Getting my gear ready. As soon as the Bronco game is over.

I told the wife, it looks like rain. She replied, "What else is new?"

Any sides y'all prefer?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> Getting my gear ready. As soon as the Bronco game is over.
> 
> I told the wife, it looks like rain. She replied, "What else is new?"
> 
> Any sides y'all prefer?


Sounds like you're planning Sunday? Most are starting to pack up after lunch. Bring whatever taste good with a little grit. They'll be plenty Saturday I'm sure and Sunday breakfast should be tasty.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

There is going to be a rememberance for Kim Couture (Reel Woman) at 2PM on Saturday that everyone is invited to attend. I am planning to be there for that because Kim was very special to a whole lot of us. She loved the beach gatherings. I am recovering from surgery or else I would be there Friday in the RV.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

OnedayScratch said:


> Sounds like you're planning Sunday? Most are starting to pack up after lunch. Bring whatever taste good with a little grit. They'll be plenty Saturday I'm sure and Sunday breakfast should be tasty.


I think he meant after today's game.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

ShadMan said:


> I think he meant after today's game.


You are correct sir! Since we're rolling from Big "D". We'll bring a bunch of chips and alcohol. Any particular flavor of Kool Aid y'all like?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I am going to make my bacon wrapped salmon bites again! :brew2:

Oh and Oneday, only the lite weights leave Sunday, LOL!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> I am going to make my bacon wrapped salmon bites again! :brew2:
> 
> Oh and Oneday, only the lite weights leave Sunday, LOL!


Gotts me a dinner at Trulucks Monday....I'll be the lite weight! Matter-o-fact, you can call me Ray, you can call me Jay, you can call me Bob, you can call me Rob but don't evah, nevah call me late for dinner!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Picking up the RV on Tuesday to provision and be there after lunch on Friday.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Cool, if all goes as planned, I expect to be there around noon on Friday.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

one of my buds mentioned rain and I said really my neighbor. I think he will be there after a severe scolding. Rain on a beach is no big deal, so what are you going to get out of the water and go home. Or make your way over to the bon fire and have a beer. I think he will be there- or I will call him out as a *****. Oops sorry hope I did not offend anybody


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

sea hunt 202 said:


> one of my buds mentioned rain and I said really my neighbor. I think he will be there after a severe scolding. Rain on a beach is no big deal, so what are you going to get out of the water and go home. Or make your way over to the bon fire and have a beer. I think he will be there- or I will call him out as a *****. Oops sorry hope I did not offend anybody


Hey Mark, Chazz1007 should be trying to get a hold of you about that firewood.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Someone save me a dry seat, I'll be there around 10am Saturday.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'm bringing 3 canopies. Rain schmain. If anybody has any more, bring em


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

The rain is a great thing, if you drive a Dodge. This way the sand should be packed enough. They shouldn't get stuck, more than twice. 

We'll be onsite around 1-ish on Friday. Should I bring my drum set for the jam?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> I'm bringing 3 canopies. Rain schmain. If anybody has any more, bring em


Got plenty myself. Chuck has a few. Need good anchor points and a boy scout cuz I can't tie a knot to save my life. We'll set the trucks up to use as anchors and between the cells that are good at the beginning of the weekend, we should be able to come up with something....


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll be down Friday evening, but I have to leave before noon on Saturday to work the fishwestend tournament at the Sand Bar. So I'll miss the remembrance for Kim. I'm sick over that, but I know she would understand, especially since it's for charity.


----------



## klb4270 (Sep 29, 2015)

To all 2coolfishing friends that were planning to attend Kimberly Couture's Memorial on Oct. 24.

Due to the weather conditions, we have decided to postpone Kim's Memorial to another weekend. We would like to reschedule at the next beach gathering. As soon as we know when that will be, we will post another date. 

Thank you all for the thoughts and Prayers, and kind words. We are so sorry, but feel the poor weather conditions would not be safe to travel in, or be outside with thunder and lightning. We hope you understand, and will try to attend the upcoming memorial. 

Thank you,
Kelley Blaylock
713-376-4864


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Beside's the weather I heard the tide's are going to higher than normal, someone post up a tide report from the beach when they get down there Friday.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

WillieP said:


> Beside's the weather I heard the tide's are going to higher than normal, someone post up a tide report from the beach when they get down there Friday.


Will do.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Hasn't rained in months but of course the bottom is gonna drop out with high tides and SE wind. GRRRRR Channel 2 is predicting the same for this weekend down there


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

As of now, the gathering is still on, but I'll be monitoring the weather and we can make a final call tomorrow evening. Rain has never stopped us (heck, we've had a gathering during a hurricane and a couple during tropical storm landfalls), but if there will not be a beach to park on, we'll need to rethink it. Currently the high tide advisory is scheduled to end tomorrow, but if it gets extended through the weekend, we may need to postpone the gathering.

Let's make a call late tomorrow based on the forecasts at that time. As of now, I'm still planning to be there!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> As of now, the gathering is still on, but I'll be monitoring the weather and we can make a final call tomorrow evening. Rain has never stopped us (heck, we've had a gathering during a hurricane and a couple during tropical storm landfalls), but if there will not be a beach to park on, we'll need to rethink it. Currently the high tide advisory is scheduled to end tomorrow, but if it gets extended through the weekend, we may need to postpone the gathering.
> 
> Let's make a call late tomorrow based on the forecasts at that time. As of now, I'm still planning to be there!


Jeff, CJ and I have been going down to Access #4 lately. I was pleasantly surprised! 2-3 times as much available beach and actually a tad bit nicer. Just a heads up in case of lingering high tides.  Guy


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

MarcieU and I will be there. I figure she would have melted in the rain a long time ago. Rain or shine, we'll be catching fish, or a buzz.

Plus my hotel is already paid for...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Coolbeans.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'll almost certainly be there, regardless, but I may leave the RV at home and spend the night at my place in Sargent if there isn't going to be much beach. We'll see what they're predicting tomorrow...the weather liars will probably change the forecast three times by then.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Good call Shadman. I certainly hope the forecast changes.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

X2 goodcall shad man. .really want to make this one but cant make it in the rain


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I hope the forecast changes


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

^^^ X2 ^^^


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

You never know what the weather is going to be like along the coast ... To many times the forecast is for no rain on the coast and it's a washout. I've also seen weather forecast for torrential coastal rain and it was sunny all day.

And then there was this forecast that takes the all-time misinformation record temperature for Tuesday September 15th 

*MB*


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Hooked Up said:


> Jeff, CJ and I have been going down to Access #4 lately. I was pleasantly surprised! 2-3 times as much available beach and actually a tad bit nicer. Just a heads up in case of lingering high tides.  Guy


Checked the aerial. Looks decent. Doesn't look like the wind will be much more than a 30 gust. Tide may be the only concern. I've checked everywhere (I think) and the only tide charts are non-storm calculated.

If the tide is up we can use one of the access roads??They should be a bit higher than everywhere else. If it should get higher, wouldn't think non-2Coolers will be running down there.

Regardless, I'm ret-ta-go! One more pain staking day at the mill and its on!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The access roads are generally lower than the beach from ruts. My place in Pirates Beach got over 2" of rain yesterday and we got maybe a 1/10th inch 25 miles north in LC. The problem with tides is they are going to be highest at night and that's usually not a good time for a move. Anyone planning on parking a RV anytime at all needs to put plywood under the wheels. All of them.
The tide is way up already. http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1677314


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> Jeff, CJ and I have been going down to Access #4 lately. I was pleasantly surprised! 2-3 times as much available beach and actually a tad bit nicer. Just a heads up in case of lingering high tides.  Guy


Thanks for the info, Guy!

Everyone - If we do go ahead with the gathering, please keep an eye on this thread. When I get to the beach early Friday afternoon, I may move down the beach from the spot marked on the first post to the area closer to Access Rd #4. I'll post up as soon as I find a good spot to let everyone know where we'll be.

Here is a picture of my setup, so if you are unable to check the forum before heading down you'll know what to look for, somewhere between Access #3 and Access #6.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Fify...

And look :ac550: There's my chair ...LOL

*MB*


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

MB said:


> Fify...


Haha, thanks! Didn't realize it loaded my picture upside down. It's right-side up on my computer.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Chinese computer?


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Shadman , the tides have been crazy high this week. And like Mont said the high has come in the dark. Over on Bolivar the SE wind has put water up to dunes this pic was yesterday hwy 87 and 124 high island.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

MarcieU and I came down early. Got the custom motor home all set up. Fish are biting! We'll be back tomorrow around 1 pm. Don't let my pet Marlin go!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> MarcieU and I came down early. Got the custom motor home all set up. Fish are biting! We'll be back tomorrow around 1 pm. Don't let my pet Marlin go!


Ahhh, you're at the Boliver Pocket...its always calm there.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey "I'm BACK!!!!!" Workin noon to midnight all week for this sacrifice. Status update anyone? I suggest whoever is bring easyups, go to HD and buy some cheap T-post and rope. Grasshoppers will be made tomorrow.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

This morning when I left for work, the tide at access 5 covered the beach. Only a small portion of the access road is high and dry.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, don't see how Shaddy won't officially cancel this. I drove down Todville Rd & 2nd Street earlier in Seabrook.




























Buddy of mine is a weather guru and posted this earlier today:

Some light scattered showers moving inland along the Upper TX Coast this morning. Last night's storm complex has remained over the NW GOM where radar estimates indicate 3-5" rains have fallen. A 40% chance of scattered thunderstorms today and 20% tomorrow across SE TX as the heavy rains are currently forecast to begin Saturday morning but will depend on the storm complex in the NW GOM. Numerous Flash Flood Watches are in effect across the TX Panhandle, NTX, and NW TX.. Flash Flood Watches will likely be require for the southern half of TX by tomorrow afternoon or night as a significant rain event unfolds across TX. Hurricane Patricia in the EPAC is rapidly intensifying and will become a major hurricane shortly. Current models bring her moisture across S and SE TX this weekend in combination with a developing low across STX. I would not be surprised to see some isolated 10" totals over the weekend across S, S Central, Central, SE, E, and NTX. This is shaping up for a "Turn around don't drown" weekend. Another update this evening on the latest models and area forecast discussions.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ Thanks for the info & pics guys

Of all weekends to have tides covering the beach :headknock


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

What do y'all think about relocating to my house in Sargent on Caney Creek? I have lots of covered spaces, a dock to fish from, a grill, and RV hookups for up to 3 RVs. I also have room for quite a few folks to lay sleeping bags or cots if needed. It's roughly the same drive from Houston, maybe slightly shorter. What say everyone?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

party at Shadman's!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Heck ya!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Wth...I'm in.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh well, we're still going down. It's going to be raining as much, if not more in Dallas. If the surf is too sporty. Look for the Black Mercedes SUV bobbing in the surf. Stop by and have a cold one, or a drink, or throw us a life jacket.

Edit: I posted before I saw Shadman's offer. We'll swing by and hang out! We have our high dollar room in Surfside. But I have a designated driver!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Now we're talkin :cheers:


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sounds good to me I have wanted to see that area for a while


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like it's on, then. My address is 644 Seagull, 77414. The turn off of 457 to get to my house is at the Sargent Business Center, just before the Texaco. Make a right there on Caney Drive, then make a left about 1/2 mile up at the Y, another left after the S curve, then a left at the stop sign, my house is .6 mile on the right with a big palm tree in the front yard and 644 on the mailbox.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> Sounds like it's on, then. My address is 644 Seagull, 77414. The turn off of 457 to get to my house is at the Sargent Business Center, just before the Texaco. Make a right there on Caney Drive, then make a left about 1/2 mile up at the Y, another left after the S curve, then a left at the stop sign, my house is .6 mile on the right with a big palm tree in the front yard and 644 on the mailbox.


Ha! :dance:

Coolbeans!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm heading down tonight, so whenever everyone wants to show up is fine. My cell is 832 723 26zero5 if anyone needs to get hold of me.

Bring a sleeping bag or blanket and a pillow if you want to stay.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Guess I will miss this one then. All setup in San Louie pass RV park already.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Bobby said:


> Guess I will miss this one then. All setup in San Louie pass RV park already.


that's where I ran to at 3 in the morning to get away from a storm that caught us on the beach. I was never so glad to see pavement in my life.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Not too long a drive from there, Bobby.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

no kidding, Bobby. Kick the tires and light the fires and park for free at Shadman's. It's an easy enough drive.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Hey Shad, where can I get some live shrimp down there? If they dont bite....Either that or some "ready for the wok" for breakfast!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

There's a bait camp called Tipps near the swing bridge that usually has live bait shrimp and table shrimp.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Mont said:


> no kidding, Bobby. Kick the tires and light the fires and park for free at Shadman's. It's an easy enough drive.


I saw you driving your new ride this morning 

*MB*


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I love vets but can't fit in them. He spelled it wrong too.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Mont said:


> I love vets but can't fit in them. He spelled it wrong too.


It is red like your truck !! I thought you were styling 

*MB*


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> I love vets but can't fit in them. He spelled it wrong too.


yeah...it's "vette"


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

MB said:


> I saw you driving your new ride this morning
> 
> *MB*


That's FlatoutFishin


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

dbarham said:


> That's FlatoutFishin


can't be...car's not stuck.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

dbarham said:


> That's FlatoutFishin





speckle-catcher said:


> can't be...car's not stuck.


and vettes don't come with a v6!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

dbarham said:


> That's FlatoutFishin


Naw ... That's the " Monte " Vet ...

And It's got a Bad a-z-z motor not a v6 

*MB*


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Jeff, now that plans have changed. What change in stuff do we need to bring (not gonna need firewood or surf rods LOL).


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

speckle-catcher said:


> yeah...it's "vette"


Cheby 



Chazz1007 said:


> Hey Jeff, now that plans have changed. What change in stuff do we need to bring (not gonna need firewood or surf rods LOL).


I suggest beer and ice


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> can't be...car's not stuck.


Or climbing over telephone poles


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Bring whatever you want. I have a grill for grub, plenty of room for some guitar pickin', and plenty of room for everyone. Gonna be a good time!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I like those new vets, so nice of a auto. That red ford is great as well-must be wierd being on both sides. But If I could afford both I would be in the same situation, lightnining on the left and vet on the right, hummmn which one to drive today. Congrats to you to have both I am envious


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Since the location has changed. We'll see y'all on Saturday. We're no longer going to leave Dallas, at the crack of Arse early. We'll slum it around Surfside Friday afternoon. Leave a request list on here, or PM me if you need me to bring something for Sat. I figure we'll get there around 10-11ish in the morning.

I'm still going to try and hit the surf tomorrow early afternoon. If you're in the area. Stop by and say howdy!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Couldn't pay me enough to be in that surf. It's gonna be ugly.  Come on by if you get tired of getting beat up by the surf. Folks will start showing around noon tomorrow, though earlier is fine. I'll be outside enjoying the scenery by 9AM.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's not a weekend to be in the surf. http://www.wunderground.com/US/TX/238.html#WAT


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> Since the location has changed. We'll see y'all on Saturday. We're no longer going to leave Dallas, at the crack of Arse early. We'll slum it around Surfside Friday afternoon. Leave a request list on here, or PM me if you need me to bring something for Sat. I figure we'll get there around 10-11ish in the morning.
> 
> I'm still going to try and hit the surf tomorrow early afternoon. If you're in the area. Stop by and say howdy!


Ice. And by that time...Tylenol.

More beer, oh, and ice.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> Bring whatever you want. I have a grill for grub, plenty of room for some guitar pickin', and plenty of room for everyone. Gonna be a good time!


Brats n onions, chicken poppers and brake fast ready. I've got the Scratch Pit I'll bring too. Prolly leaving BC at 8. :clover::brew2::clover:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Yes, if someone (ideally someone coming tomorrow) wants to bring a cooler of ice for drinks, that would be awesome. Don't count on finding ice in Sargent, you'll need to get it in Lake Jackson.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Don't have a full size YETO but this one will keep ice...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Yes, if someone (ideally someone coming tomorrow) wants to bring a cooler of ice for drinks, that would be awesome. Don't count on finding ice in Sargent, you'll need to get it in Lake Jackson.


sounds like you should plan on buying an ice machine.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

speckle-catcher said:


> sounds like you should plan on buying an ice machine.


Are you going to make it?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

no. prior commitments


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok at the present time the wife and I are making veggie k bobs, pine apple and pork k bobs, chicken k bobs. If you have had dinner at my home you know her cooking is truly great, I am just helping. So Make sure we dont have left overs, there is at least 13lbs of food we are bringing. Not to mention the other stuff everyone else will come up with, I will have extra ice like last time but we all know that stuff melts. Somebody bring bait


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Awesome! See you tomorrow!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, we're in for all day Saturday. I'll load up on ice. Since the weather is going to be so bad, Friday. We're going by Sea Isle first, and visiting with our old neighbors. If the surf is somewhat fishable. We'll give it a whack. If not, I'll get some money out of my room at Ocean Village. One thing I learned from 14 years of having a beach house is. Always, and never rely on a forecast. Regardless, the wife wants Red Snapper Inn for her B day (It's Today). And I want what the wife's got... So that's happening tomorrow night. She's a die hard fisher, and will wear the dock out, on Sat. I'm bringing my electric desktop drum kit, just in case there's a jam!  Oh, I will bring some get stupid alcohol! The wife's driving back Sat night!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Please let me know if I can bring anything else. We don't want to be "those people!" But coming from Dallas, I can bring a butt load of steaks! Other than that. I'm king of at the "Sides, choice of Alcohol, or Ice" dude. I do have cash!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> Please let me know if I can bring anything else. We don't want to be "those people!" But coming from Dallas, I can bring a butt load of steaks! Other than that. I'm king of at the "Sides, choice of Alcohol, or Ice" dude. I do have cash!


Happy bday MarcieU. Just come. Hang out. No frets....sept geetars.

Think we got the grub covered. Lookin forward to meeting y'all.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Bring a chair to sit in, whatever you want to drink, and anything else you feel like bringing to cook, if anything. No requirements, just whatever floats your boat.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I should be there by noon will need to plug in the trailer to keep the food cold and the beer as well. Looking forward to see all and fishing off the pier


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

These are gonna be the longest 4 hours here at work ever. :headknock ha
See ya'll this afternoon


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Shad man what a generous offer!!! I really was looking forward to this but I am not going to make it. Since the weather is going to be bad I schedule some other things as I don't want to be to far from the Family as we live in a Flood zone and I need to keep an eye on things incase the weather man is actually right for once. ya'll have a great time catch you all on the spring gathering.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

sea hunt 202 said:


> I should be there by noon will need to plug in the trailer to keep the food cold and the beer as well. Looking forward to see all and fishing off the pier


No worries, I have 30A and 50A electric connections. I have a spot picked out for you on a new slab I just poured a few weeks ago. As for fishing off the dock, you may be able to fish off my back porch if the tide keeps rising. LMAO! It's very high right now. Glad we moved from the beach, as there probably isn't a beach right now.



MEGABITE said:


> These are gonna be the longest 4 hours here at work ever. :headknock ha
> See ya'll this afternoon


Get on down here, my brotha!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

We're waiting out this current storm. Then we're rolling. Should be a sporty drive from Dallas.

We'll hit a grocery store before we head over tomorrow. So if y;all forgot something, or need it. Post it up, and we'll get it.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

If anyone happens to be stopping at a store (don't make a special trip please), grab a couple cases of bottled water and a few 12-packs of Coke and Diet Coke. I'll pay you when you get here.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

If you're using Google Maps or your nav system to get to my place, use 60 Seagull as the address, as 644 will put you about 1/4 mile past me. OneDayScratch just put a 2Cool flag out front by the carport also.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am heading that way in the Jeep.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> If anyone happens to be stopping at a store (don't make a special trip please), grab a couple cases of bottled water and a few 12-packs of Coke and Diet Coke. I'll pay you when you get here.


Foodarama has 24 pack of Sparklets for $1.99 limit 2. I'd bring it, but heading to Chilizpiel to cook chili in the rain.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

No worries. Water and cokes are taken care of already.

See you soon, Mont!


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Water up to the dunes.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Come on down to Sargent. No issues here.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Mont is in the house! Party time!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Jeff: Tell them 3 to take those masks off....Halloween is next weekend!!  Y'all have fun and everyone be safe!! :cheers:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Mont is in the house! Party time!


 ya'll don't get wild and make the neighbors call in the old folks home to come pick you up!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

LMAO! At least we made it. Really old people won't.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Charlie Brown in the house?? We're running past y'all making a run to Corpus. Wife think I'm nuts trying to wade OSO the way I am.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Charlie Brown? 

:rotfl:


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Would love to be there - stuck in Tampa.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The 2Cool banner is down there. I left it and a Sharpie so everyone that goes to be sure sign the banner somewhere. I would have loved to have stayed longer, but I am still gimping around with my surgery right now. Jeff has a really nice place down there and it is really nice for him to offer it up for the gathering. I don't think the beach is the place to be this particular weekend. Thanks Shadman!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Glad you made it down, bro! We'll definitely get it signed up this weekend.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Post up pic's and y'all have fun. Not sure if I can make it now.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Jew can dew it!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I missed Mont by about an hour. Yall come on down. Shout out to Shadman for opening up his place.

Let the games begin! About to turn on the lights for some fishing.










Seahunt202 likes his que cooked fast!










Megabyte and onedayscratch...


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

What's up with the bread Tommy?? Yall's is killin me. I'll be down in the morning.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I've got water to watch over the weekend, so I won't make it down there. This stormy weather has the water to within 6" of the top of the bulkhead. That makes me a little uneasy.

Y'all have fun!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

God help us!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Well, found out the blue gecko has ballz for all...

No feeschin tho


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

good god...I hope they're stocked up on Lone Star


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> good god...I hope they're stocked up on Lone Star


I hope they don't have male dancers... :rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Guess I won't make it today Shad. Just saw on the news Bolivar evacuation so I will have to go back over that way and get the kids out of I feel its necessary after I look the situation over. May camp at the Walmart parking lot LOL


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Jeff, you made a good call moving this deal.



> Coastal flooding... weekend water levels above mean low low
> water could exceed 4.8 feet during times of high tide. This
> will create water run-up issues along the Bolivar Peninsula at
> Highway 87... .the Highway 87 and Highway 124 intersection...
> ...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sorry we missed you yesterday Mont. Hope you get to feeling better after that surgery.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Bobby said:


> Sorry we missed you yesterday Mont. Hope you get to feeling better after that surgery.


I wished I could have stayed longer too Bobby. Each day is better, but yesterday a few hours outside was all I could do. Be careful today. I don't wanna see you on the news.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I can't believe it hasn't rained a drop here. See if I can't snag a gar...


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

We just woke up. So we'll be there around 12:30-1:00. If y'all need anything. We're going to make a trip to the grocery store. Call my cell 214 680 ate tree six 2.
I'm going to drive down to Sam's beach area and check it out.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Guess the rain's gonna miss us mostly according to the weather liars. Gonna be a party today!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Good fishing off the dock!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I caught a nice slot red last night in the lights. Pearl 3 inch Gulp shrimp with chartreuse tail. Pulled some drag, pics later.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL, thanks Shadman


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You look lost in that pic Matt...haha
Too bad I can't come by and meet Gilbert for a beer. Good news for him, lots of grass to mow after this rain!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You look lost in that pic Matt...haha
> Too bad I can't come by and meet Gilbert for a beer. Good news for him, lots of grass to mow after this rain!


They played a joke and said my future mother in law was here


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*have a good time*



ShadMan said:


> Jew can dew it!


 This Jew wont be able to this time
Water is approaching critical levels


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> They played a joke and said my future mother in law was here


Awesome!tuna!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Die hard crew


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Sounds like a band name to me, Shaddy and the Die Hards...rock on!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Seahunt202, Marku & MB


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Get it on! It should be clearing out any minute, go get the fishing gear!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

We made it back to the Hotel. MarcieU drove. We got divorced 11 times on the ride back. Good times! I had a blast meeting y'all! Thanks again Shadman for the facilities. You were a gracious host!


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

MarkU said:


> We made it back to the Hotel. MarcieU drove. We got divorced 11 times on the ride back. Good times! I had a blast meeting y'all! Thanks again Shadman for the facilities. You were a gracious host!


Ha Ha..If I was there with the little lady I'm quite sure it would have been the same.. You must have had a great time to have had that reaction from the boss


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

It is all I remember


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Zeitgeist luva the Claussen!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> It is all I remember


Looks like one of you guys owe that boy a ring... :rotfl:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Looks like one of you guys owe that boy a ring... :rotfl:


What are you still doing up, LOL!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Megabite says hello, Blake


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I am waiting for all the water to pump out of my back yard... pump has been going since about 5pm.. Pool is almost over the coping too. Not having much fun...LOL


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry bro!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> Sorry bro!


Its all goo! Y'all have fun and sorry I couldn't make this one. I'm hitting the sack!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

That song sums up the day for sure, looks like it is finally winding down.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

We're wide awake. The room next door to us is unoccupied. For the last 2 hours. The back door to the deck. Has been slamming into the shared divider wall on our deck. That room has to be flooded by now. The rain has been sideways beating our windows and door.

No one's answering the phone at the front desk. I just called the po-po. So they could look up an emergency number for this place...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Yalls heads gonna hurt


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

dbarham said:


> Yalls heads gonna hurt[/QUOT
> 
> There professional's it's just part of it.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks Shadman for hosting a great 2cool / Mexican hurricane  party at your place in Sargent Tx. I had a great time and enjoyed meeting all the attendees.

It was sure a lot better than watching all the B S " we're gona die " from flash flood news coverage on the evening news channels all evening.

Even our phones kept going off with " Flash Flood Alerts " trying to advance the impending doom. While we observed the canal water level higher than normal high tide ... from 3-8 while I was there it never got any higher ... Until this morning by the looks of the pic just made above this post ... LOL 

*MB*


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Holy ****


----------



## LisaLuv (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes, thanks Shadman for the hospitality. Good to see many of you all again and to others, great to meet you. Had a blast! The pics of the dock... wow!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Great times!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

We made it home. Awesome time meeting y'all! Thanks again Shadman for the party place. My Liver hurts... Marcie and I are ready for the next one!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

s Man, I wish I could have made it. Allergies still kicking my tail, but I think maybe a little progress. I'm thinking the rain is washing the allergens out of the air because I'm feeling somewhat better in the afternoon now. This has been really miserable and I would not want to scare someone who might think I had something contagious. I know it's not because my wife has no problems whatsoever. Anyway, hope all had a good time and now i'm looking forward to the next gathering of the coolest of the 2coolers. After all, I'm the one who is busy making 2coolers even cooler ( if that could be possible)

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I really thought the gathering would have been cancelled,but you cats have shown what your made of.I cancelled because of the weather.We were suppose to get 12''s here but only got 7 1/2''.Glad ya'll pulled it off and had a good time.Maybe ya'll oughta call all the rest of the Gatherings the Shadman Classic,or just come up with a Shadman name of some sort.That was a helll of a deal he pulled off.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to Shadman for letting us invade his habitation. Had a good ol time :cheers:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Y'all still at Shad's partying? LOL!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Shady for the couch! Beats a tent for sho.

That falling backwards was an ode to Megabites Megabyte's buddy in the "reclining" chair.

It was good to see you fools again. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

We were gonna camp it out in ss for the gathering this past weekend but of course the weather changed most of our plans. The water really was all the way to the dunes! We ended up doing a deep cleaning at the crib, prepping for our daughter on the way


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Had a great time, as always! Thanks everyone for showing up in adverse weather conditions. Lots of fun with the usual suspects and some new faces also!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Had a great time at the party, everybody loves a cheap shot-cheers


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking forward to the camp out on the beach next year, great food and friends.


----------

